# AD22VF is coming....



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
After around a year of waiting, they are finally here. The stupid junkyard actually got the parts correct. Can you believe it?
They were shipped to NJ since the place wouldn't ship to Canada, and then my aunt shipped them up to me.
Ok so they're a little rusty, but my blue G2 should fix that,
Anything I should know about their condition. Rebuild etc. The pistons work and everything, just there is alot of 'rust'. From use and not sitting on the lot (car was there less than a year).
Still, I can't believe they are finally here. After all this stupid time. 
I hope my sentra SS lines will fit these calipers.
They'll be installed hopefully next monday.
You have no idea what its like to wait a year or so and finally get this thing. I just hope they work.

Seth

P.S. Total cost so far of big brakes:
Calipers (2) = $100
SS lines (4) = $120
pads (pair) = $40
rotors (2) = $80
Total = $340
And there aint no core charge.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I kinda curious about the hole ABS part. The write up in NPM says they use ABS calipers and ABS rotors. Is this because their 200sx has ABS? I do not have ABS, does this mean i still use ABS Calipers/Rotors or no? Thanks.

Oh btw. You can get NEW AD22VF calipers for 120 from whole sale online.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

It means nothing if your car has ABS or not.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhh,
Cheapest I saw was $120 each for new.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

I f it was me I would rebuild them before you install them. Get new bleeders as well.

I have these with SS lines on my 200 and I love them.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You have to specify ABS because all the parts dealer catalogs are wrong. If you don't specify ABS, you get AD18 parts.

A search on "ad22" would have revealed this.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I went to the dealer to day. Yes the dealer. It cost me about $210 for 3.5 hours of labor for them to install and clean my brakes.
Silly french dealership didn't have a clue what I was talking about.
They installed the front rotors and calipers and pads and lines correctly. Even moved the shield out of the way.
They just didn't put on the rear SS lines. 
Error in communication. So now I get to spend another $50 for them to put on the rear lines. Maybe I should just save it for a future oil change, that way since they are working on the car anyway they won't scam me for more money.

As for the feel, the pedal is now hard as a rock after about an inch of travel. It is more grippy initially, but doesn't seem to be any more spectacular than the original brakes when almost at a stop. However the pads are not bedded yet so I'll have to let you know how it is later.
I hate how this is still a work in progress. They couldn't do the lines when I came since tomorrow is a provincial holiday and the tech wanted to leave.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here:









Seth


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

thats cool seth, i was wondering if i could get remanufactured ones and then maybe they wouldnt notice that i gave them my old calipers for the core charge. lol. i think i could pull it off...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Okeedokee,
The preliminary feedback (no pun) is this.
When cold (these are KVR semi-race pads) the brakes stop like my old ones do. They just sorta groan (with no sound) to a stop. Mushy pedal and all.
After about 10 stop signs and they heat up, they get much grabbier. So much that I don't want to use alot of pressure since I've only had them a few days. I don't want to screw up the bedding. But once at speed and when they are at operating temperature damn they actually make the car feel like it wants to stop, not 'try' and stop. I hope I can get some new tires that can take advantage of this.
Can't wait to do some hardcore stopping (obvioulsy in a non-emergency sense) to really test them out. They look primising after only three days of use. Who would have thought that the left (sorry not middle) pedal could do something useful.
Next step is to get the rear SS lines on which the dealer didn't do.
Also the drums 'duk duk' now but that I'll have ironed out sooner or later.
Aside from the'yesterdays brakes' feel in the morning, can't complain. Needed to do this along time ago.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Now an update.
So I've had the brakes for about 500 miles now.
I didn't do any sort of drve stupid fast in a school zone and slam on the brakes till they smoke bedding period thing. I just drive around in them and didn't do any emergency stops and also didn't keep the pads pressed to the rotors while they were hot (like at a stop light i just left in in newtral instead of sitting on the brakes).
Now the review.
When cold there is no difference between these and the old brakes. They sorta slide to a stop. The more you press doesn't equal faster stopping. However after a few stops and the brakes warm up they get much much better. So much that the harder you drive the grippier they get.
Since I have practically bald tires and no rear SS lines (stupid dealer didn't install them, they said 'you only said do the fronts...) the front right locks on extreme brakeing. However at that rate the seatbelt is choking my neck anyway and everyhting in my car flies at the back of my head. 
Needless to say they are lightyears better than the old ones.
They actually have a brake feel now. The firmness in the pedal helps too.
There is some gradualness though. A light pressure is light brakeing. A moderate pressure is moderate brakeing. A heavy pressure is crazy braking. You have to get used to the progressiveness of them. 
Now I have to asess the rear drums which now go duk duk duk.
Either way I rate these as a +.

Seth


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

LOL you were obviously excited about your brakes and I am glad to see it all worked out for you. congrats seth. did you paint them? if they look raunchy you should paint them like black or something with that caliper paint IMO


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I have g2 caliper paint at home. I'll put it on when I go down in august.

Seth


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

NICE!


----------

